# Booth rebuild.



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I stopped doing fairs and art shows in a booth about 8 years ago, than 5 years ago we opened up our little gallery about 70 miles north of Anchorage. Now I am going back to Anchorage's art shows to market our gallery. So I need a new booth. This is way more fun with the CNC running. This was produced this past weekend. I will pull it apart one more time to clean up some details, than seal it. 

The top circle is 24" in diameter and the sign over all is almost 9 feet. I will send some more pictures when the booth is set with artwork in two weeks for the first 4 day show.

thanks for looking..

scott


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

The people running the show might not like you for taking some of the vendors at their show away. 

Steve.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Great looking sign Scott - I appreciate talent - you've got tons of it.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great sign Scott.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice, Scott - I like it! Good luck at the show.


----------



## gtsharp (Mar 10, 2014)

Your sign(s) look awesome, as always! Looking forward to seeing pics of the show. Wish you the very best !!!!


----------



## Kate396 (Mar 22, 2017)

Great sign Scott.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

*Booth all set up*

Here is the complete 10' x8' booth set up at our local Sportsman show... I mostly target cabin owners, lodges n guides who need signs


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Scottart said:


> Here is the complete 10' x8' booth set up at our local Sportsman show... I mostly target cabin owners, lodges n guides who need signs


Looks terrific Scott. I would definitely stop at this booth, even with the signs saying "go away" front and centre


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Wow, that is a show stopper for sure!!

Dave


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

AndyL said:


> Looks terrific Scott. I would definitely stop at this booth, even with the signs saying "go away" front and centre



top seller those "go away bears".. the signs all flip and say " Welcome " on the back side. Some how the customers end up flipping them to GO AWAY...


----------

